
Daniel Ellsberg Says Boycott Amazon - yread
http://www.antiwar.com/blog/2010/12/02/daniel-ellsberg-says-boycott-amazon/
======
lx
[http://inventwithpython.com/blog/2010/12/03/i-am-
boycotting-...](http://inventwithpython.com/blog/2010/12/03/i-am-boycotting-
amazon-for-the-holidays/) \--> I am Boycotting Amazon for the Holidays

«I’d like to thank Daniel Ellsberg (of the Pentagon Papers fame) for his call
to boycott.»

